# Hub oil question



## Tim s (Oct 20, 2021)

This is a hub that goes on a 1959 Schwinn Corvette. My question is how much and what kind of oil should I put in the hub? Thanks in advance for your help. Tim


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm not familiar with that hub but most hubs with oil port require a lightweight oil.


Tim s said:


> This is a hub that goes on a 1959 Schwinn Corvette. My question is how much and what kind of oil should I put in the hub? Thanks in advance for your help. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1499197


----------



## Tim s (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 21, 2021)

I use 10/30 wt. Mobil 1 full synthetic, always have a few drops left in the bottles after changing my car oil. 😂  Spec is 20 wt I believe. And 3 drops before your annual once around the block ride.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 21, 2021)

As mentioned, just a few drops is all you need. Once or maybe twice a year if you ride regularly.   You’ll know of you put to much in because it’ll all leak out and make a mess. Same oil you use on your chain is what I do.


----------

